# Spreading Out The Day



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

Do any of you find that in order to get through a day you find yourself having to break the day down into segments and tell yourself that you only have to make it until a certain time before you can rest? I have to section my day... and try to give myself a respite at various intervals. If I look at everything that I have to do all at once.... I get incredibly overwhelmed. Sectioning off the day in this way enables me to do most everything I want... even if it isn't way up to snuff.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, me too. Sometimes I have so much wind in my sails---and others, I have to do that sectioning and get one little thing done and then see how it goes from there.Karen


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

TOTALLY TRUE for me too!Joey


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

me too.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Arts, my rheumy told me that this was an important aspect in managing my fm. Learning to take breaks before you become fatigued. She said by the time you're fatigued it is too late.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yep - this is essential. I try to look at it positively - as a way to get things done, but still be "in control" of my body. It doesn't always work, but it is a very useful coping tool! *Good rest wishes to all*


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Of course I do...a lot of FMers do this,its called pacing yourself.......


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Yes,I do that too. It was hard when I first got FM, I was used to do everthing very fast. I was very effective both home and at my work. But now I know that I have to take it slow and take breaks. /Mio


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

When the question was posed, it was sincere.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener---no "pun" intended, but if by the time we're fatigued it's too late---then for me it's too late before I even get started because I always feel fatigued. Inorder for me to do naything, I have to "push myself" or I probably wouldn't get very far.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Feisty, I know what you are saying. I'm the say way. I don't remember the last time that I didn't feel fatigued, but I'm like you. I keep on going. I keep on saying to hubby that I wish the invisible maid would stop quitting on me. (lol)







I think what my doc was saying was to take lots of breaks when doing things. Did I tell you she has decided to take a 2 year leave of absence from her practice. I'm looking for a new rheumy.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

As well as pacing our activity level (doing 5 minutes of activity rather than 15), managing the whole day is really important for coping with this CFS. It's a great skill to learn







The OT from the M.E/CFS Clinic here in Dorset told me to space out the day with 4 rests of 30 mins each of lying down with no sensory input. It really helped. What rest we need depends on how bad the illness effects us as individuals. My need for rests varies greatly each day. I agree ArtSpirit, if I think to myself 'I'll just cope for another 10 minutes' I can get through the day.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you, Susan. My sister would be grateful.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Who is your sister Peaceful Heart? Does she have Fibro/CFS as well as you?


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

My sister is Artspirit.


----------

